

Ubuntu's #1 Bug:  Microsoft has a majority market share - tzury
https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
Status: In Progress
Importance: Critical
======
SingAlong
Take a look at the thread for that bug:

 _"Declined for Edgy by Colin Watson

Declined for Feisty by Colin Watson

Declined for Gutsy by Colin Watson

Declined for Hardy by Colin Watson

Declined for Intrepid by Michael Casadevall

Nominated for Jaunty by Jason Alan Graves "_

------
frisco
This is really old...

------
huhtenberg
One man's bug is another man's feature.

~~~
PieSquared
Would I be using Ubuntu if it was as popular as Mac OS X? I don't think so.
Part of the allure is the geekiness.

~~~
nailer
For me it's about having the apps I want to use, good cut and paste, and
better updating tools.

I use Ubuntu because it's good. Not because it's obscure.

~~~
wizlb
... same reason I use Windows. It's got the apps that I want to use. I could
care less about the operating system as long as it's not running on a Mac.

~~~
frisco
What's wrong with a mac?

~~~
ido
It's more expensive.

~~~
frisco
It's incredibly stable. And a polished, supported, user-friendly end product.

------
unalone
Man. I was expecting some clever, insightful article about how Windows' market
share stops Ubuntu from gaining converts. This was funny, though.

------
crabapple
uh, this gets posted once a month. we get it

